# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ledina Çelo ne Festivalin Europian

## BvizioN

Ne kete faqe http://eurovil.iba.org.il/ qe eshte Eurovision site i Iseraelit, klikoni ne Albania dhe siper tek ikona e cameres mund te shikoni Vido klipin e ri te Ledian Celos ne version Anglisht.
Mbase fillimisht mundt te keni problem teknik per te terhequr videon por pasi ta provoni ca here to keni sukses.
Mua me pelqeu po kualitei ne internet eshte teper i doped.
Shikojeni dhe ju lutem komentoni mendimin tuaj.

Nje tjeter link per te pare direkt videon e kenges se Ledines  http://www.keithm.utvinternet.ie/Albania05V.wmv

----------


## R2T

Diskretitim me kete lloj kenge na futen direkt e ne Arabi.....

----------


## KACAKU

Kenga nuk ka fare motive shqiptare.
Ka shume motiv oriental.

----------


## Arb

> Diskretitim me kete lloj kenge na futen direkt e ne Arabi.....


Ke te drejte.

Pse jane imituar arabet?

----------


## Qerim

Faleminderit per videon, Zeri i Mirdites  !!

Mendimi im eshte se video-ja eshte realizuar bukur.

Sa per kengen ,une nuk marr vesh shume nga muzika, mund te them se nuk eshte e keqe,  por pak e cuditshme.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Si video smu duke e keqe

Influenca orientale shihet jo vetem ne Shqiperi por ne disa vende te tjera te botes...

Ritmi sishte keq dhe Ledina e ka zerin te bukur por teksti i kenges smu duke ndonje gje kush e di se cfare...

----------


## diikush

> ...Influenca orientale shihet jo vetem ne Shqiperi por ne disa vende te tjera te botes...


Gjithsesi, jam dakort me parafolesit qe ishte shume orientale...ne kemi motive shume te bukura tonat, mbi te cilat jane bere mjaft kenge et bukura, dhe mund te behen akoma. Ne natyrisht qe kemi ndikime orientale, po kjo ishte fare orientale.

----------


## BvizioN

Stili i muzikes mund te jete "Oriental pop" e megjithate un mendoj se kenga eshte e bukur.Veglat muzikore dalluese ne kete kenge jane "Daulle,dajre,cifteli" te cilat jane tradicionale Shqiptare. Dhe mos harro...perpunimi i kenges ne version te ri eshte pershtatur per ne Eurovision.Pothuajse gjithe kenget ne Eourovision jane disi te influencuara nga muzika e njera tjetres.Per kureshtje degjo prezantimin e UK,"Touch my fire" kenge e cila nuk ka asnje gje te perbashket me muziken tradicionale te Britanise.Qellimi eshte per te arritur sukses dhe une mendoj se Ledina do kete sukses.

----------


## Qerim

Nje gje nuk e kuptoj une, pse keta kengetaret tane gjithmone cirren ne fund te kenges.Edhe "imazhi yt" vitin qe shkoi kishte nje fund me te thirrura.
Kjo mund te kete me shume arsye.

1.Ndoshta keshtu eshte stili i kenges tradicionale shqiptare (gje qe e dyshoj)

2.Ka mbetur zakon kur kendohej per Partine dhe xhaxhin Enver, kur ne fund ne extazit komunist, thirrej me te madhe.

3.Kam pare nje film me Pucinin, dhe nje mik e keshilloi "nese do te kesh sukses ne operat e tua futi nje fund me te therritura ,qe te zgjohen te gjithe ne salle".

4.Te vertetojne se kengetari ne fjale ka ze te forte dhe te mire.

Ne se mund te ma shpjegoje njeri, se nuk nuk arrij t`a kuptoj. :buzeqeshje: 

Mbasi e degjova 3 here kengen e Ledines dhe mu ngiten nervat ,degjova prape kengen e Elis Ejllit dhe u qetesova disi. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

Mendoj se Ledina Celo do te deshtoje totalisht ne Eurovizion sepse nuk eshte kengetare e festivaleve...mendoj se nese arin deri ne vendin ku ishte Anjeza mire por eshte me se e veshtire te kalon me larte sepse nuk ka potencial dhe sipas meje eshte nje kengetare e harxhuar...

----------


## BvizioN

Qerim.....lol,arsya e dyte eshte me e mundur  :buzeqeshje:  
Kenga e Elis eshte me e bukur por ne te gjithe e dime se mashkujt spara fitojne qmimin e pare neper Festivalet e Kenges pavarsisht se kenga mund te jete me e mira.Po e njejta gje ndodh pak a shume me Eurovizionin. Persa i perket Ledines une mendoj se do arrije ne dhjeteshen finale sa per ti siguruar Shqiperise hyrjen direkt ne ESC 2006.
Prezantimi i kenges ne gjuhe anglishte eshte gabim i madh. Theksi anglisht i Ledines ne kenge eshte aq i dobet sa eshte e veshtire per te kuptuar vargjet e kenges.Per mendimin tim Ledina do ishe me konfidente sikur te kendonte kengen ne Shqip.Menyra e interpretimit te kenges ne skene po ashtu luan nje rol te madh.

Sidoqofte...le te shpresojme.

----------


## Qerim

Une mendoj se kjo kenge jo vetem qe nuk do hyje ne 10-she, por Evropa do na ndeshkoje, qe te na behet mesim, me fundin e klasifikimit.

Kjo kenge tregon realitetin shqiptar muzikor ,qe nuk ka ndryshuar shume nga ai i kohes se komunizmit.
Sepse kjo kenge eshte bere me urdher nga lart, me direktiva per te bindurit e partise , eshte nje kenge komuniste.

Eshte nje kenge qe tallet me dasmen shqiptare, sepse nuk ka asgje te perbashket me te.

ps.Ka te drejte Brari kur thote se strukturat e PPSH-se jane akoma te gjalla ne Shqiperi.

----------


## BvizioN

Te kuptoj teresish por ajo qe dua te them eshte...
Ne Eurovizion votojne te tjeret per ne dhe jo ne per veten tone! Si i tille duhet nje krijim qe pelqehet nga auditori Evropian.Une nuk them qe kenga do jete sukses i jashtezakoneshem por une nuk besoj qe kenga do dale nga 10'shja.Tema e dasmes eshte nje teme originale dhe me atmosfere po nuk them se eshte me e mira dhe sigurisht ne do kishim mundesi per me te mira.
Per sa i perket fundit te klasifikimit nuk e di nese i ke degjuar gjithe kenget konkuruese te ESC'se.Po te keshe,atehere do vesh re qe ka kenge te tjera qe mund te jene shume here me te dobeta se e jona.Psh: Bullgaria,Moldova,Irlanda,Latvia,Ukrahina,Estonia,  Lithuania  e te tjere.Bej nje degjim nese je kurioz ketu http://www.keithm.utvinternet.ie/05NFs.htm

----------


## Kumanovarja

:buzeqeshje: Teksti kot fare vidio e bukur ishte per ta  pare..kenga me qe s'me ka pelqyer nga Ledina kjo esht kot fare..po i  desheroj suksese i pash gjitha vidiot aty sishte keq jo po teksti burrnut fare sme pelqen  ne english kot kot ..ne 10 do hyje  mendoj. Suksese.Viva Great Albania

----------


## Saki Luciano

Eshte e rendesishme qe nje kengetare jona te cilen e konsideroj komplete,si nga zeri,stili,pamja (element i rendesishem ne show-biznesin boteror),do te na perfaqesoje denjesisht para botes,dhe do te prezantohet me flamurin kuq e zi.Dhe nga ajo qe pash deri tash,Ledina duket se vertet ka merituar te jete ne Eurovision.I uroj shume fat dhe te ngelemi krenar qe e kemi.

----------


## StormAngel

Ledinen e kam percjell nga afer, dhe thene drejte, te gjithe neve qe ishim ne diskoteke as qe ishim fiksuar ne zerin e saj, sepse veshja e saj ishte teper provokuese per te ndegjuar se c`kendon. Ndegjonim me sy ne fakt.
Huh, me interesantja ishte kur Ledines i ndodhi ajo qe i ndodhi edhe Xhenet Xheksonit nje vit me pare (censored)  :ngerdheshje: 
Kjo ishte kulmi i gjerave. 
Eh nejse mo, rrofte komercializmi.

----------


## rrezarta

Saki luciano, perkundr asaj qe kishe shkruar me lart per adelinen  mendoj se kesaj here ja paske qelluar  per ledinen .

 edhe une te njejtin mendinm kam pavaresisht se  a pelqehe me shume apo me pak  kenga konkuruese  e rendesishmja eshte  qe komby yne te perfaqesohe nga dikush.
 pastaj besoj thell qe ledina nuk do te na zhgenjej ....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kur zhvillohet eurocontest-i ? Di ndonjëri ndonjë link me info të hollësishme?

----------


## shigjeta

Informacion me shume per festivalin europian mund te gjesh ketu: http://www.eurovision.tv/english/index.htm

Ndersa videot e kengeve pjesmarese, perfshire ate shqiptare, mund t'i shikosh tek link i dhene tek postimi i pare nga Zeri i Mirdites.

----------


## DeuS

Qeshet apo qate, kur e pate videon?
Po e vertetojme mezor origjinen tone nga Kazakistani lol
Me e forta do jete kur te perfundojme ne vend te trete (mos t'them te dyte)
Se n.q.s edhe kesaj here ndodh sic vjet, kur doli ne vend te shtate ajo sorra me benevreka, atehere ose Eurovizioni eshte komplet tallje-bithe (sic thone anglezet), ose une merrkam vesh nga muzika aq sa merr vesh magjari nga fizika  :ngerdheshje:

----------

